# How often do you cut their hair?



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

How often should I be taking Teddy to get groomed? I have heard that I don't want him real short or he will look pink, is this true? How short should I get him cut? I like the puppy cuts, is this possible? I do have some pictures to take to the next groomer I take him too!


----------



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Also when the adult hair comes in and mixes with the puppy hair, do I need to shave him so they don't mix and get matted?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I groom Milo myself and clip him every 6 weeks.

I use comb attachments so not sure what number blade it would be, but I use a #1 comb, it cuts his hair very short - but no pink skin showing at all!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd say it's personal preference how long or short. I keep Spookie longish. She's 18 months has only had 3 hair cuts. If you groom him every day that should keep you on top of the mats.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Every 4-6 weeks. The shortest I go is a 4FC blade on my swimming/hiking partner.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have my girls hair cut every two months


----------

